
80% of books published from 1924 to 1963 should be in the public domain - kozmonaut
https://goodereader.com/blog/e-book-news/80-of-books-published-from-1924-to-1963-should-be-in-the-public-domain
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20591071](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20591071)

270+ points

------
zimpenfish
Title appears to have acquired an extra 8 - it's actually only '80%', not
'880%'.

~~~
dang
Fixed now.

